# Kate Middleton Goes Au Naturel!



## askdrtania

If I could, I would kiss you, Kate Middleton. Thank you for choosing to have an un-medicated birth, attended by midwives. Thank you for normalizing natural childbirth, even whilst in the fishbowl that is your life. If Kate Middleton can handle natural birth, I bet we're going to see a whole lot more women around the world wanting to try it too.

What do you all think?:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







1374755486_kate-middleton-prince-william-prince-george-lg.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## newmommy21

I think thats really cool that she was able to do that! However I know I won't be able to handle natural child birth...I've read up lots on pain meds and will be getting an epidural.

It is really neat to see people doing a natural child birth!


----------



## broodymrs

This just makes me cross tbh.we will never know if she actually did it drug free or not as the people present will never say. I think they all had to sign secrecy contracts. Like having her hairdresser going to the hospital i think she is showing an unrealistic perception of childbirth. I'm sorry but real people don't breeze through pregnancy with no drugs, complications etc and then emerge from hospital looking like they've been at a day spa! Well done to her if she did do it drug free and to everyone who manages this, but i don't think_women who need drugs have failed. Sorry for the rant, and hopefully i don't offend anyone but this is just my opinion.


----------



## askdrtania

Might I respectfully ask why you think you can't handle an un-medicated birth? You might be surprised at how much you are capable of, and how empowered you might feel to birth on your own. I can promise you the pain of childbirth is purposeful and manageable. It is not at all like pain from an injury or accident, but more like the intensity of exertion when you are exercising hard, or pardon me, even having a big bowel movement! I fully respect and am grateful that we have many choices in childbirth, and am confident that you will make the best choice for you, given all the information you need to make a great decision. Best of luck to you!


----------



## broodymrs

It's not that i don't think i'll be capable of a drug free birth. I don't know what route i'll be going down yet. Stories like this just annoy me because it seems to say drug free is best (when surely happy mum is best however that is achieved) and therefore it seems to suggest ppl who take the drugs have failed. It also may not even be true.


----------



## sue_88

Good on Kate! IF she did - big IF at that, as we'll never know.

I planned a calm serene drug-free homebirth...................in the end I was induced with syntocinon with a back to back baby & had an epidural. My birth was amazing to me :thumbup:


----------



## mara16jade

newmommy21 said:


> ...I've read up lots on pain meds and will be getting an epidural.

Right there with ya! :)


----------



## Amygdala

broodymrs said:


> It's not that i don't think i'll be capable of a drug free birth. I don't know what route i'll be going down yet. Stories like this just annoy me because it seems to say drug free is best (when surely happy mum is best however that is achieved) and therefore it seems to suggest ppl who take the drugs have failed. It also may not even be true.

I disagree. Happy BABY is best. If that means natural, then great. If it requires drugs, great that we have them. I don't think anyone who has drugs failed in any way. But from my personal experience, it seems that mums who go natural have a much easier and happier experience overall, which is why I think it's good to encourage and empower women. NOT force or bully them of course. I can't imagine that a natural birth is much fun if you're just doing it because you feel you somehow have to. In the end, how you give birth I think is very much up to you. All options are very safe these days and medical staff will always look after baby's needs. 

That said, if Kate's choice means more women will look into natural birthing and feel confident that they can do it and as a result have a better birth experience, then I'm all for it.


----------



## askdrtania

There is definitely no breezing through childbirth! And though I personally felt really good after my drug-free births (good enough to be home for dinner the same night and see a patient!), I certainly did NOT look polished like the Duchess, who is lucky to have the support she does. I would imagine if she appeared looking as haggard as most of us do after birth, we'd give her a hard time about that, too. And, there is no failure in childbirth, whatever the mechanism. We all just want to have healthy babies and mamas, that is absolutely the goal. It is wonderful that we have so many choices, and we'd do well to support each other in our choices.

And like Sue_88 said, she planned a natural birth and it didn't work out.. but there is never any shame in trying (broodymrs ;). Appreciate all the feedback and good sportswomanship over this topic. It's definitely a controversial one...


----------



## AnneD

broodymrs said:


> This just makes me cross tbh.we will never know if she actually did it drug free or not as the people present will never say. I think they all had to sign secrecy contracts. Like having her hairdresser going to the hospital i think she is showing an unrealistic perception of childbirth. I'm sorry but real people don't breeze through pregnancy with no drugs, complications etc and then emerge from hospital looking like they've been at a day spa! Well done to her if she did do it drug free and to everyone who manages this, but i don't think_women who need drugs have failed. Sorry for the rant, and hopefully i don't offend anyone but this is just my opinion.

Agree completely. We'll never know what really happened. And even if she did the whole thing naturally, her situation is not comparable to that of ordinary people.


----------



## BunnyN

I dont see whats so different about her, she is a woman and she gave birth. Did being famous make it easier? Sure she had good care but I think everyone should, sadly some women don't get it but that is a different issue. She pretty much had to have a hairdresser come before she saw the public whether she felt like it or not, I'm sure it didn't make the birth any less real to her when it was happening.

As for going natural, I think the publicity is great. IMO their is much more predudice and pressue not to have a natural birth. I was patronized, disbelieved and basically told I wasn't doing what was best for me and the baby when I even brought up the subject with hospital staff. In the end I felt my only real choice for a natural birth was to hire an independent MW for a HB. Maybe Kate will have helped open up more options for more women. It's all about having options available and being able to make good choices. And drugs do have side effects so when it is possible to avoid them surely that is a good thing. Of course they are great when they are needed and women who use them have not failed. I think Kates situation would acctually make it very hard to have a drug free birth, her and the doctors and MWs would have been under a lot of pressure. I mean would they really be happy about her not being on continuous monitoring etc?


----------



## AP

A) it was never said how Kate gave birth. This is just an assumption

B) believe me no-one, not even Kate Middleton, would encourage me to make decisions regarding my own pregnancies. I do what's best for me, and Kate makes absolutely no impression on me.


----------



## broodymrs

askdrtania said:


> And like Sue_88 said, she planned a natural birth and it didn't work out.. but there is never any shame in trying (broodymrs ;). Appreciate all the feedback and good sportswomanship over this topic. It's definitely a controversial one...

No shame in not trying natural either and going straight for the drugs, lol! Each to their own..


----------



## Tasha

broodymrs said:


> This just makes me cross tbh.we will never know if she actually did it drug free or not as the people present will never say. I think they all had to sign secrecy contracts. Like having her hairdresser going to the hospital i think she is showing an unrealistic perception of childbirth. I'm sorry but real people don't breeze through pregnancy with no drugs, complications etc and then emerge from hospital looking like they've been at a day spa! Well done to her if she did do it drug free and to everyone who manages this, but i don't think_women who need drugs have failed. Sorry for the rant, and hopefully i don't offend anyone but this is just my opinion.

Hmmm, I think she did the opposite of that with regards to the perception of pregnancy and childbirth. She showed at the beginning that some women get super sick and that isn't just a bit of nausea that half the world seems to think it is. She showed that babies don't just rock up on your due date when really she could of been induced even before her EDD as they would be super cautious with her. She also showed that women aren't just straight back to their original size which is a common myth and well she would of been well aware and probably self-conscious of her belly, so if having her hair done and a bit of make up on helped her feel more comfortable facing the worlds media, then I am glad that helped. 

As for the labour if she did have an unmedicated birth, how is that unrealistic? Some women do have unmedicated, some women do breeze through pregnancy, so she may well be one of the lucky ones (although I don't count hyperemesis a breeze personally).



askdrtania said:


> Might I respectfully ask why you think you can't handle an un-medicated birth? You might be surprised at how much you are capable of, and how empowered you might feel to birth on your own. I can promise you the pain of childbirth is purposeful and manageable. It is not at all like pain from an injury or accident, but more like the intensity of exertion when you are exercising hard, or pardon me, even having a big bowel movement! I fully respect and am grateful that we have many choices in childbirth, and am confident that you will make the best choice for you, given all the information you need to make a great decision. Best of luck to you!

This made me giggle, I've had five labours, my first I had an epidural, second unmedicated, third unmedicated, fourth unmedicated until 7cm when I needed a section for fetal distress, fifth unmedicated, and I would never compare the pain to exercising hard or a big bowel movement, for me it was nothing like either, in fact it was a totally new pain not comparable to any other I've ever had x


----------



## BunnyN

> askdrtania said:
> 
> 
> Might I respectfully ask why you think you can't handle an un-medicated birth? You might be surprised at how much you are capable of, and how empowered you might feel to birth on your own. I can promise you the pain of childbirth is purposeful and manageable. It is not at all like pain from an injury or accident, but more like the intensity of exertion when you are exercising hard, or pardon me, even having a big bowel movement! I fully respect and am grateful that we have many choices in childbirth, and am confident that you will make the best choice for you, given all the information you need to make a great decision. Best of luck to you!
> 
> This made me giggle, I've had five labours, my first I had an epidural, second unmedicated, third unmedicated, fourth unmedicated until 7cm when I needed a section for fetal distress, fifth unmedicated, and I would never compare the pain to exercising hard or a big bowel movement, for me it was nothing like either, in fact it was a totally new pain not comparable to any other I've ever had xClick to expand...

Thats actually a pretty good description of the pain I had but not everyone is the same.


----------



## Blah11

She hasn't got magical body parts that helps her more than the average joe with getting her baby out?! She has more help afterwards but getting the baby out is as glamorous as the rest of womankind. Good on her.


----------



## Blah11

I wouldn't compare birth to a big poo either lol. It's extremely intense but doesn't need to be agonising.


----------



## Blah11

Also why are people so shitty about anyone doing anything natural these days in regards to babies? It's sad really. Ive had comments about no pain relief, homebirth, breast feeding, cloth nappies etc like its hippyish and I'm not in touch with the real world. Very bizarre and irritating.


----------



## lozzy21

broodymrs said:


> Like having her hairdresser going to the hospital i think she is showing an unrealistic perception of childbirth. I'm sorry but real people don't breeze through pregnancy with no drugs, complications etc and then emerge from hospital looking like they've been at a day spa! Well done to her if she did do it drug free and to everyone who manages this, but i don't think_women who need drugs

If I knew I would have the worlds press and thousands of members of the public waiting for me when I left hospital I'd get a hair dresser and some one to do my makeup before I left!


----------



## Pearls18

I don't see what the big deal is either way, I guess the OP is from America where birth is a much more medicated thing but in the UK we have midwifery led care by default and much higher natural birth rates here, I think natural birth is the "norm" here but we have the added choice of medical intervention if women need it not the other way around. The way she birthed wouldn't be such a big deal to the British public but I can see why it would be for Americans.


----------



## MindUtopia

I think it's fantastic. And I'm glad it's raising the idea of a natural birth, which let's be realistic, the vast majority of births globally are natural, as are most in the UK. I was just looking at statistics the other day and I think it's something like 60% of UK births are spontaneous (not induced) and don't have an epidural (though some use gas and air, which I'd still consider natural as it doesn't affect the baby, unlike an epidural). 

But really, you don't have to be famous to have a great (or natural) birth experience. I had my first baby at home, no pain relief at all, and never needed it or asked for it. I also had a pretty easy pregnancy (with the exception of SPD, which I managed naturally). You don't have to be superwoman or have magical powers to have a natural birth. You just have to have the right support around you, put some time in to preparing how you'll cope with various scenarios and challenges you might face, and do your research on the medical side of things so you can make an informed choice if something comes up. If it was that hard, most women wouldn't be doing it. And honestly, I don't know anyone who has had a natural birth and a birth with meds or induction who wouldn't choose to do it naturally again next time. 

But that also doesn't mean you get a medal if you can do it. It has to be something you're totally comfortable with and you have to have confidence in what your body can do. That said, I do think it's great when celebrities come forward to talk about positive natural birth experiences because it does help to normalize it. Even though natural birth _is_ the norm many places, it's still not _normalized_, if that makes sense. No one realises that in fact lots of other people are doing it and have been forever because it's not what we see on tv or hear about from our friend or sister or whoever who just what's to tell their birth horror story. 

But as for her getting her hair done, good for her. I didn't even bathe and wash the crusted blood off my face for about 48 hours! But you hear all the time about people going to get a spray tan and a brazilian wax and their nails done ahead of giving birth and bringing a whole crap load of hair dryers and curlers, etc. to the hospital with them. I think _that's_ ridiculous because they don't have the world's media waiting outside, but whatever floats your boat. I'm pretty sure I didn't even remember to _brush_ my hair for the first week! :haha:


----------



## AnneD

BunnyN said:


> I dont see whats so different about her, she is a woman and she gave birth. Did being famous make it easier? Sure she had good care

Good care. It does make a huge difference, believe me. Being left to your own devices because the hospital is understaffed makes a difference. When MW says they can't figure out if baby has her cord wrapped around her neck so tight she'll strangle herself and that you'll just have to risk it, that makes a difference. When no one tells you what's going on. Being told to hurry up because your MW's shift is about to end and she wants to be 'done with it'. Decent prenatal care. 

Yes everyone should have it, but reality is different.


----------



## Blah11

Thats a shit hospital with shit staff, nothing to do with fame. My hospital birth was nothing like how you described.


----------



## Twinks

I didn't like the sound of any meds for my birth and was dead set against diamorphine. Being induced the contractions were thick and fast straight after my waters broke I was in agony. I ended up with diamorphine and an epidural down the line. I had a really positive birth experience with a happy, healthy baby that is now a happy, healthy toddler :0)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Well at the end of the day we don't know what kind of birth she had, and what kind of pain relief she was given. It doesn't really matter. 

I am jealous of how lovely she looked when leaving the hospital though in a dress and perfect hair and make-up. I left the hospital in jogging bottoms and a huge hoodie with greasy hair and no make-up, practically hobbling along! Next time I think I'll try and look a teeny bit more glam. Then again, when visiting friends/family at the same maternity unit I have seen women leaving in PJ bottoms and slippers!! :/ xx


----------



## Pearls18

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Well at the end of the day we don't know what kind of birth she had, and what kind of pain relief she was given. It doesn't really matter.
> 
> I am jealous of how lovely she looked when leaving the hospital though in a dress and perfect hair and make-up. I left the hospital in jogging bottoms and a huge hoodie with greasy hair and no make-up, practically hobbling along! Next time I think I'll try and look a teeny bit more glam. Then again, when visiting friends/family at the same maternity unit I have seen women leaving in PJ bottoms and slippers!! :/ xx

At least we didn't have millions of people watching us leave the hospital, I'd much rather scrape my hair back and leave peacefully even if I look horrendous than have to sit to get my hair and makeup done lol!!x


----------



## shanny

How could she not have good care? We all want good care for all babies being born.

How could she not look her best - given a choice between being slated for looking bad or looking great with the whole world looking at her I think she has made good choices

Going to her mums and getting the baby name out there soon so the press will hopefully leave her alone................

We will never know exactly what happened but it was her/their birth experience and I hope she enjoyed it!!!


----------



## HBGirl

I think everyone needs to stop being so miserly. The woman is awesome and did her own thing without tooting her own horn.

Stop the mommy wars and support each other. Aren't we all on the same team?


----------



## AnneD

Blah11 said:


> Thats a shit hospital with shit staff, nothing to do with fame. My hospital birth was nothing like how you described.

What I'm saying is, it's a heck of a lot easier with good care and support. And being married to the future king she of course got the very best of the best care and support available, which is a bit unlikely to happen to most of us isn't it? 

But as someone else says, we don't know if she actually really went 'natural'. She may have had an epidural or pethidine or whatever, and it's no one's business really.


----------



## BunnyN

I had a HB and had the best care and support I can imagine. I know I would not have liked to be in her position, I would have found it too much pressure. When I stopped progressing my midwife was willing to take a wait and see aproach. If I had been in hospital with the 'best' care I'm quite sure it would have led to interventions that I didn't need. I really feel for anyone who didn't get the care they deserved and I hope Kate loved her experience. But what I mean is that no matter what care someone gets they still have to push the baby out (unless it's a.cs as someone else said, being famous doesn't give you magical lady parts.


----------



## Eleanor ace

It doesn't bother me how she gave birth or what pain relief she had as it doesn't effect me. I guess you'll get women who want to do what celebrities (including Kate Middleton) do so it might spark an increase in attempted natural births, but I don't really care what other people do lol, as long as they don't tell me what to do!


----------



## aliss

Actually, having had a train wreck of a labour (with the entire shelf's worth of drugs) and a peaceful natural birth, I'd say I looked like Kate right after too. I walked out 3 hours later and did my hair that night. Part of a 'natural' birth is (on average) a quicker recovery. I don't think she looked unrealistic. Epidural can make you bloat like a whale (I gained 20lbs of water weight a day after having a 9lb baby, LOL).

If she had the labour she wanted then good for her, that is all that matters.


----------



## my1stbump

I have had both, with my first I had 2 x pethadine(spelling) and gas and it good whilst they lasted. I wanted an epidural coz I was tired and the pain was pretty intense, but was too far gone.

With my second I had nothing, when I arrived at the hospital I was begging for pethadine but wasn't able to as I was 10cm and pushing stage! 

I think personally I liked having the edge taken off of it, but depending on how quick the labor is then think id go with out again, your more aware then . X


----------



## LegoHouse

I am so proud of myself for not having pain relief during labour :) I think it was the most amazing thing I have ever done, and I am so proud of myself! Not to say I wouldn't have been proud of myself if I had planned to have pain relief and did, but I'm proud that I planned not to, and didn't! 

I hope she had the birth she wanted. I read she breast feeds. I think that's awesome too.


----------



## LegoHouse

P.S. I gave birth at 5am, left hospital at 11am, and walked to pick my daughter up from nursery at 12pm... It happens :lol:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Who knows if she did or not :shrug: but if she did great for her :) 
I plan on NO induction this time around and hopefully labor at home and birth at the hospital with no medication at all. 
I had an epidural with my son after being put on level 30 (highest dose) of Pitocin and waters broken and contractions for 18 hours coming every 1-1.5 minutes and lasting anywhere from 30-60 seconds long. I had a great birth though, and I don't feel any less. I popped my baby out after my epidural wore off and walked right to my recovery room. I felt everything. I will say....it was NOTHING like a massive poo :rofl: Maybe a 7.5lb poo with a hemerhoid. :haha:


----------



## AP

I don't think she looked unrealistic either aliss, by day two my hair and make up were back to scratch :rofl: it made me feel human again


----------



## sue_88

Yeah I agree about her looking well isn't unrealistic. I had a shower & hair wash a few hours after Millie was born, a full face of make up and a lovely new nursing dress. Wasn't going anywhere as I had to stay in hospital but still there was no need to look anything other than normal. I didn't even have a 'mummy tummy' it had gone flat :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

With my first I was so ill with pre-eclampsia that I needed to stay in hospital for a week, so at that point I would of felt it unrealistic because it wasn't my normal and I had nothing else to compare it to, iykwim? However my second onwards was totally different (was in the shower within thirty minutes with my second :wacko:), to the point that I was about four hours after my section and the first thing I did was go to the toilet, then wash (wasn't allowed to shower etc due to the dressing, so that waited until the next day) and also brush my hair. It allowed me to feel like me. However I do get why some would feel it isn't realistic.


----------



## Foogirl

Wow, so "natural" is a obviously a far superior way to give birth and we should all strive for it.

Silly me for having my unnatural cesarean section under a general anesthetic in order to ensure the safe delivery of my daughter and to save my life.

Seriously, when are we going to stop judging everyone for how they give birth, how they feed, how they parent? She gave birth to a healthy baby and looked pretty good afterwards. Who gives a toss whether she had drugs or not? It may well encourage people but how many women who can't do it will end up feeling like crap because they never managed to do it?

If you don't want drugs then fine don't have them but lets not start rating how people give birth. Its hard no matter how its done.


----------



## BunnyN

Foogirl said:


> Wow, so "natural" is a obviously a far superior way to give birth and we should all strive for it.
> 
> Silly me for having my unnatural cesarean section under a general anesthetic in order to ensure the safe delivery of my daughter and to save my life.
> 
> Seriously, when are we going to stop judging everyone for how they give birth, how they feed, how they parent? She gave birth to a healthy baby and looked pretty good afterwards. Who gives a toss whether she had drugs or not? It may well encourage people but how many women who can't do it will end up feeling like crap because they never managed to do it?
> 
> If you don't want drugs then fine don't have them but lets not start rating how people give birth. Its hard no matter how its done.

I am proud of my drug free birth and believe it was the right choice for me and my baby but you should be proud of your birth too. In many ways a CS is harder and it takes courage to have one. I don't want to rate anyone but I would like to see better choices offered to women giving birth. What I don't think many people realize is that there is very little support available in many places for a natural birth. I believe better support for natural birth as a normal thing would give many women the chance to have a better experience and would avoid some of the side effects of intervention. Advancement in modern medicine is amazing and there is no doubt interventions can save lives but any intervention or drug can have side effects so it's only reasonable to avoid them when they are not needed. If someone famous can help awareness for natural birth I don't see it as a bad thing.


----------

